# When to introduce danio fry to main tank



## c7h8n4o2 (Feb 20, 2011)

I have about 15 danio fry (maybe more, they won't stay still long enough to count them) in a separate tank- different sizes, the largest is about 13-15 mm, the smallest still under 1cm. Dunno why they're growing at such different rates, but hey, they're alive and seem healthy so *shrug*. In any case, I was wondering how big they should be before I introduce them to my main tank. I tried to put one of the largest in today as a trial run, and soon after, he was being chased by one of the adult danios, so I put him back in the fry tank. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Usually the mouth size rule applies. Nothing in the tank should be able to get the fry down its hatch. With long skinny fish, it takes awhile longer.


----------



## Earthsiege (Apr 20, 2010)

Wow, I'm honestly surprised that you got them. I've had danios forever and not once have I managed to find eggs.


----------



## c7h8n4o2 (Feb 20, 2011)

Earthsiege, I vacuumed the gravel a few hours after the tank lights went on, siphoning it into a second tank. After about 3 days, many fry were visible clinging to the glass. Started with at least 30. I probably would have gotten more if I had vacuumed a bit earlier.


----------



## Earthsiege (Apr 20, 2010)

That's pretty ingenious. I never would have thought to siphon into another tank. I'll have to try that!


----------

